# New to off camera flash, any tips/guides for beginners?



## Synomis192 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I finally invested in some stuff for off camera photography. I know that flash photography is a different from of photography that requires more practice. I just wanted to know if there's a site or a book that I can study to get better with my off camera flash. I currently have a "DSLRkit" Radio Trigger that I bought from ebay. It's like a combination of a Yungnuo and a Neweer radio control flash. I like it. I only have one flash so far and it's the Canon 430exII. I don't have an RC control in-camera because my camera was the last one to not have one implemented (Canon T1i)

So what's my next step? Should I practice using just one flash or should I purchase another flash like a Yongnuo YN560? Help me out fellow strobist


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 15, 2012)

I learned much from this site. An umbrella (first light modifier you should own) is very useful. Learn first from one light then gradually progress towards more light. I'm using the same camera, Ti1 or 500D here. I'm also a beginner with strobes so let us welcome each other to being strobist.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html


----------



## TriGGy (Dec 16, 2012)

practice with one strobe first, that will help you get started one step at a time. By the time you feel already limited creatively with just one flash unit, then it's time to move on to two (then practice with it), then three. Three should be fine for most of us, but I know a few togs who'd want more Speedlites all the time (they borrow, beg, etc to get more Speedlites).

Buy or borrow some books like "Understanding Flash Photography" by Bryan Peterson and there's another called "A Speedliter's Handbook" by Syl Arena. I've been using SLR's since '85 but I do admit I only discovered that there are actually two types of exposures (ambient and flash) only a couple years ago. LOL.


----------



## Brand B (Dec 16, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> I learned much from this site.
> 
> http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html



Second this. I learned a ton of stuff from his tutorials.


----------



## RC (Dec 16, 2012)

Syl Arena's Speedliter's Handbook is a must have for off-camera flash. Perfect place to start, I wouldn't buy anymore flash gear until you dive into the reading. You will likely want to pick up an extra long ETTL cord soon. Oh and stick with 1 flash for a while, lots of tips and setups for single flash in the book. 

http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/032171105X/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355668510&sr=1-3&keywords=syl+arena


----------



## LostArk (Dec 16, 2012)

Controlling the Light: Beginners Guide to Off-Camera Lighting and Control

That video is the single most informative resource for beginners I've come across.


----------



## hd02fatboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Ive been doing college sports photograhy mainly daytime football and track for a few years now. So, I am fairy new to using off camera flash as well. I have both books mentions above. I first had Petersons book and it was very informative. Then I got Syl Arena Speedlights handbook from our library a few weeks back. Out of the two, I am constantly using Syl Arena Speedliters Handbook. My opinion is that the Speedliters Handbook is laid out very well giving several examples for each discussion. It also shows examples of camera settings and flash settings,light placements. I really perfer the Speedlighters Handbook. Up to the time of getting this book a few weeks ago, I was hesitant about using off camera flash, mainly cause I didn't take the time to really learn it. I have a single Canon580II Ex and relied on the infrared line of sight wireless while reading this book. Works great for learning, but last week I found and ordered the new Yongnuo Yn-622c wireless trigger for $85. Nothing for me to compare its functions to, but it allowed me to move the flash anywhere I want without the line of sight restrictions of the built in infrared. So my point is the Speedliters Handbook and the way less expensive trigger is allowing me to be way more functional and creative in playing around and trying different lighting from the book that I would have done otherwise.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 16, 2012)

A lot of resources on youtube...but try first with one off camera flash. Start with a simple inexpensive cord. There is so much that can be learned right there...changing positions of light source, mixing ambient light, setting power levels when ettl is a bit off (which happens in real life)...bouncing, cheap diffusers, etc etc... 

When you get your second or third flash, this sort of hands on experimenting with just one will put you way ahead of the guy who goes and buys the Ferrari but doesn't know how to take a corner. Equipment is always good to have...but technique trumps it every time


----------



## Jamesy (Dec 16, 2012)

The resources mentioned in all the posts above are excellent. I have been going to Strobist.com for years and have read the Syl Arena book.

Good advice to get an umbrella, umbrella swivel-adapter and a stand. A cord is cheap and handy but the YN-622C's mentioned are excellent for the price.

Start by learning the effects of one light, in close/far from subject and at different angles and power settings. A nice second light source is a reflector. Again, keep it simple when learning as a small change in your setup will be more apparent. Shoot in manual too


----------



## Kristofgss (Dec 16, 2012)

One more vote for Syl's book here as well. Something else you might want to look into are the lastolite portable softboxes. They have a kit with stand, softbox and flash holder. It's called ezybox and it's very good quality. I've had mine blown over by wind, tripped over it, had kids push it over and it survived alll those things with no problems. It's more expensive than an umbrella, but I like the way you can play around with it. For me, it gave much more predicatble results than putting the speedlite somewhere and trying to bounce it.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Dec 16, 2012)

In addition to Strobist, it's well worth mentioning Neil van Neikerk, the master of on-camera flash:

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/

So long as you've got a camera-mounted flash, you might as well know how to get the most out of it.

Something else to consider: if you're going to go to the bother of hauling around all the gear you need to do off-camera flash right (stands, umbrellas, softboxes, backgrounds, etc., etc., etc.), you might as well get a real studio flash, such as one of the superlative AlienBees units. It'll be cheaper and it'll put out a hell of a lot more light. The only downside is that you can't mount it to your camera. But there're always hotshoe flashes for when you need portability....

b&


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 16, 2012)

+1 for "The Speedlighter's Handbook". I've read it a couple of times already. It had LOTs of great info. I like strobist.com too. 

Start with the reading, go play with your flash, read some more, play again. It's made a world of difference in my photography. 

(Side note) One major thing for me: learning how to sculpt light and make "interesting shadows" has helped me realize that for MY style of photography, I don't need ALL the prime lenses Canon has to offer. I used to think that was the only way to get good low light pictures. With the use of 2 or 3 flashes and a good 2.8 zoom, and maybe some light modifiers (umbrellas, soft boxes, diffusers, etc.), I get much more flexibility, and don't have to worry so much about noise. The shallow DOF I get from a 2.8 zoom is more than enough for my style and is saving my tons of money not having to buy all the prime lenses I initially wanted.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 16, 2012)

Not to echo what everyone else is saying, but a umbrella + light stand kit is a great place to start. Since you have radio triggers, no need for a TTL cable (unless you are in situations that you have to have TTL), manual works best most of the time anyway since it's repeatable - you just have to walk over to your flash to change settings, but that's normally not a big deal.

Along with the light stand + umbrella kit, I'd recommend getting some cheap gels (some color gels for effects, and CTO/CTB gels for colour correction). After that add a reflector before another flash, and learn how to use that. I've found most of what can be done with two flashes can be done with 1 flash + $30-40 reflector. 5-in-1 reflectors work best, since you can use them as a flag as well - I own a few.

If you plan to work outside with your strobes for portraits, consider investing in some ND filters, or a TTL radio trigger/TTL cable that will support highspeed sync - then you can do nice shallow depth of field portraits. Personally I use ND filters to keep my shutter speed down, and then buy cheap manual flashes. 

The resources listed already are great, and most of all experiment! Experience is the best teacher when it comes to mastering strobism and lighting in general.


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 16, 2012)

LostArk said:


> Controlling the Light: Beginners Guide to Off-Camera Lighting and Control
> 
> That video is the single most informative resource for beginners I've come across.



+1 on Erik (with a K), that's a good start.

didn't want to post another one but agree on Syl Arena's stuff too.. Good guy, awesome photographer, I like his presentations: http://www.youtube.com/user/BHPhotoVideoProAudio/videos?query=syl

..and of course Zack Arias http://www.youtube.com/user/creativelive/videos?query=Zack+Arias
like his blogs too...


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 16, 2012)

Pick up Syl Arena's book....

http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/032171105X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355688145&sr=8-1&keywords=Syl+Arena%27s


----------



## pwp (Dec 16, 2012)

This is a great thread. And here's another generous source of information on flash use from Neil Turner.
http://www.dg28.com/technique/ He is incredibly inventive with flash technique and freely shares his ideas. 

-PW


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 17, 2012)

LostArk said:


> Controlling the Light: Beginners Guide to Off-Camera Lighting and Control
> 
> That video is the single most informative resource for beginners I've come across.




Nice tutorial. I'm currently viewing it. I think it touched most of the basics in terms of lighting though I'd wish I can try some of the theories myself.


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 27, 2012)

Cant wait to apply whats on here.

Just getting started with off camera flash photography and some of my gear is coming in today.


----------



## skitron (Jan 2, 2013)

+1 for Syl's book, best $ I've spent in a while. I'm just a several week old neophyte at flash but with his book already able to get better looking flash snapshots. This was with a single on-camera Yongnuo 460 II with a CTO gel and flash head swiveled about 20 degrees upward and about 90 degrees leftward to bounce off a wall.


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice shot...she pops out of the screen. I take it based on your lenses listed this is the Sigma 50?


----------



## skitron (Jan 3, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Very nice shot...she pops out of the screen. I take it based on your lenses listed this is the Sigma 50?



Thanks, yes it is the Sigma 50. I really like that lens except my current copy isn't great at f1.4. 

I also touched up the shot with Capture One Pro 7. They added a gradient mask which was ideal for dealing with the "gradient light" that I quickly found is part of bounce flashing. In this shot the background actually has a strong "flash gradient" from left edge fading to about the girl's face. So I just added a gradient mask by simply clicking down close to left edge and releasing click close to right edge of face. Then just used a single slider to under expose the layer with the gradient mask to suite. Maybe 20 seconds to fix it and it made all the difference.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 3, 2013)

Top Tip 1:

Get used to one gun.

TopTip 2:

Go to lee lightings website for a guide to using filters to balance light.

Your flash is daylight, you might not always be shooting in daylight. Rosco do colour correction packs. Worth the effort.

Top Tip 3:

Forget about the synch speed. Get a flash that supports HSS and put it to the back of your mind, screws things up.

Top Tip 4:

I like to set my ambient exposure for -1 and my flash for -1/3. Won't work for every scenario but a starting point. RAW is your friend.

Top Tip 5:

The rules of on camera flash still apply, bounce, swivel, diffuser etc still all work. A basic stand and brolly kit (reflecter and diffuser, you get mini ones for off camera flash) can make things look grrrrreat.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 3, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Top Tip 1:
> 
> Get used to one gun.
> 
> ...


Love this thread, this is one of the reasons I log on here almost every day. There is so much to learn.

Paul, I see you have updated your signature with the Powershot now, hope you like it and that it lives up to your expectations.
/J


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Paul, I see you have updated your signature with the Powershot now, hope you like it and that it lives up to your expectations.
> /J



Yep, using it today. Perfect for snapshots, useful enough indoors, pretty decent outdoors. For the cash I wasn't expecting it to replace my DSLR, but it will be in my pocket or in the glovebox 99% of the time.


Cheers


http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/4686079391/#
WEX brolly kit, 430 EX, 7D & 70-200 f2.8.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/3696201134/#


400D, STE2, 430EX, 17-40 f4L

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/3347977038/#

400D OC Cable, 430 EX, 17-40 f4L


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't claim to be expert, but that said, my advice is to get comfortable with flash in manual mode.

Pocket Wizard recently put out an update that works with the 5D3

sek


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally got the RF603s I ordered over the holiday. Snapped a couple of low key shots just to test it out and they came out really good. Can't to try the other strobists stuff that came and apply what I learned from the links provided in this thread.

Although I also ordered the 622s, would like to work fully manual right now to get the hang of it.

The links provided here were really valuable. Maybe the forum admin can make this sticky.


----------



## Respinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone..

I too am new to off-camera flash. I own a 5D Mark III and am looking to purchase a Speedlite 600EX-RT along with a Manfrotto 367B basic light stand (found here: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/546527-REG/Manfrotto_367B_367B_Basic_Light_Stand.html) with a Manfrotto 026 Swivel Umbrella Adaptor (found here: http://www.adorama.com/BG2905.html).

I had a few questions on this setup I was hoping you all could help me out with:

1. To mount the flash onto the adaptor, I am assuming that the flash stand the 600EX-RT comes with will mount directly onto the adaptor spigot, or do I need to buy another part for this?

2. If I use a wired connection between the flash and the camera, I am assuming I will need a male-to-male PC cord that connects the flash directly to the camera? I've found that the longest distance cords are only 12 feet (like this one here: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/373119-REG/Interfit_INT655_PC_Male_to_PC.html) - are there any cords that would be longer, or is there an alternative cord that I should be considering? I've heard of audio sync cord connections, but I guess that would require an audio cord port on both the camera and the light stand? Is that worth the extra cost? What is a decent cord length for off-camera shoots?

3. Alternatively, I could just go wireless and get the ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter for an extra $300 - my only concern is that this price seems pretty steep to me, especially considering that another flash is only $200 more.. any advice here? Is the transmitter really worth it, or should I just go wired for now, and get another flash later?

My apologies for all the questions.. I hope this is the proper forum to post these up on..

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 3, 2013)

@respinder

Have you considered trying 3rd party RF transceivers like the yongnuo 603/622 or pocket wizard? You can get a pair of 603s for around $30. You have to do your flash settings manually or get higher models which allow you e-ttl pass thru and control speedlites from camera menu options for not much more.


----------



## RC (Jan 3, 2013)

Respinder said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I too am new to off-camera flash. I own a 5D Mark III and am looking to purchase a Speedlite 600EX-RT along with a Manfrotto 367B basic light stand ...


Not an expert, just a hobbyist but here are some other options to consider. These are ideal for OCF and most are recommended by Syl Arena.

Perfect light weight stand for a single Speedlite http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001M4HXB2/ref=wms_ohs_product

Not the cheapest route but these small ball heads are really handy to connect your speedlite. (They were more beneficial before when I had my optical flash units making it easy to align) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WN2114/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00



> 1. To mount the flash onto the adaptor, I am assuming that the flash stand the 600EX-RT comes with will mount directly onto the adaptor spigot, or do I need to buy another part for this?


The cold shoes that come with the Speedlite seem flimsy for mounting on a stand. I've only used those for table top mounting. Try these. I bought the plastic one just to avoid pin shorting but I like the metal best. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009UTL1/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i02
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CBTCFC/ref=wms_ohs_product



> 2. If I use a wired connection between the flash and the camera, I am assuming I will need a male-to-male PC cord that connects the flash directly to the camera? I've found that the longest distance cords are only 12 feet


Instead, use a OCF cable and you can maintain ETTL. http://ocfgear.com/cords-for-canon-ettl/ettl-cord-extra-long/ If you get a ST-E3-RT, you should be able to skip cabling altogether



> 3. Alternatively, I could just go wireless and get the ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter for an extra $300 - my only concern is that this price seems pretty steep to me, especially considering that another flash is only $200 more.. any advice here? Is the transmitter really worth it, or should I just go wired for now, and get another flash later?


I hesitated on the ST-E3-RT because of the lack of the AF assist light. I bought it anyway and absolutely love it because it is so small and light you can barely tell anything is connected to your hot shoe. That itself is worth it IMO. If I need a AF assist, I'll have to slap on a another 600.


----------

